# Slightly separated tip of bottom teeth?



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

Kind of like the bottom teeth in this picture:
http://easyonearthpestcontrol.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Rodent-04.png
Is that normal teeth?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep that's normal. http://www.ratbehavior.org/Teeth.htm


----------

